# Small Odd Shaped Bottle - Oil Bottling Co?



## ke72 (Feb 20, 2017)

Any idea what was contained in this bottle?  I have failed at an image search.  The bottom has a keystone with an 'O' which I believe indicated Oil Bottling Company.  It has 636 above the bottle mark and 4 below it.  Any information would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes it's Oil City Glass Bottling Co., Oil City, Pa circa 1930-52. I've dug a ton of those, maybe they were something like olive oil?


----------



## whittled (Feb 21, 2017)

Some sort of food product anyway. Unless you find someone that remembers it or a labelled bottle, it may be one of those things destined to remain a mystery.


----------



## ke72 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you!  I thought food too... Olive oil is a start... I appreciate the replies...


----------

